# Help!!! BFP then BFN :0(



## u37jp2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi all, so I tested this morning (10dpiui) and got a very faint + but when I tested again at about 5pm it was definitely a -ve!!

I so sad that this morning was my eyes playing tricks although I showed my hubby a photo and he could see it too!!

Help me pleeeeease!!

Hope everyone if well xxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi There,


Don't panic the first wee of the day will contain the strongest amount of HCG and you are still early to test    Do another one in the morning and let us know how you get on x


----------



## u37jp2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to reply. I'll let you know what tomorrow brings! Xxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

All the waiting is so totally horrid isn't it    Good luck sweetie x


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure tomorrows test will show that lovely BFP     

Electra x


----------



## u37jp2 (Jan 30, 2010)

You are all lovely thank you! Might go to bed now so tomorrow comes quicker! Wishing away my weekend! Haha xxx


----------



## u37jp2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well all it looks like a positive. Worried its the trigger now! Grrr! I took 6500iu and it is now 12dpt....just a waiting game I guess!

Will the worry ever stop! Haha

Hope your very well xxx


----------



## Milliemoos (Dec 28, 2011)

U37jp2 - I had a trigger shot same as yours and I tested it out. It was gone a week after I took it i.e had it Tues afternoon and by the following Tuesday morning it was gone. Although I couldn't be certain as our metabolisms can vary I would hazard a guess that yours is out by now. I do think you need to use fmu and  test again tomorrow morning. Positive thoughts!


----------



## u37jp2 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you!!! Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Stretch (Jul 8, 2008)

Yay that's great news.....pretty sure it wont be the trigger


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

Test again in the morning but i'm pretty sure you've got         
will you be going for bloods?

Electra x


----------

